# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Φωτογραφική] CANON EOS 300D Button, Release

## FH16

Ψάχνω να βρω το κουμπί που βγάζει φωτογραφία για Canon EOS 300D, από αντιπροσωπία μου ζήτησαν να στείλω την μηχανή, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος καταστήματα που πιθανών να μπορούν να με προμηθεύσουν το εν λόγο ανταλλακτικό θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα.
Εδώ βρήκα το part number (σελίδα 19, part number CB3-0583-000)

----------


## angel_grig

Δεν ξερω κατα ποσον αξιζει τον κοπο και το χρημα να επισκευασεις μια τοσο παλια μηχανη (μοντελο 2003),απο την στιγμη μαλιστα που θα την στειλεις αντιπροσωπεια και δεν θα την κανεις μονος σου.
Οταν λες κουμπι τι εννοεις?το πλαστικο που πατας ή τον διακοπτη που βρισκεται κατω απο το πλαστικο? Ανταλλακτικο για την 300D δυσκολα θα βρεις,μπορεις να παρεις μια για parts απο ebay πχ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-300D-/...0AAOSwbdpWVe8X ή εδω http://www.ebay.com/itm/CANON-EOS-30.../331760173916?.Με λιγο ψαξιμο παντως στο ebay βρισκεις μεταγενεστερη canon σε καλη τιμη ,που πιθανως να σου βγει πολυ φτηνοτερα απο μπλεξιματα με  αντιπροσωπειες...

----------


## FH16

Δεν θα την στείλω αντιπροσωπεία, επικοινώνησα μαζί τους (μέσω του τοπικού αντιπροσώπου) για να βρω ανταλλακτικό και μου είπαν πως δεν έχουν και να την στείλω για να την φτιάξουν κάτι για το οποίο δεν πρόκειται να κάνω, στο ebay κοίταξα και εγώ, βρήκα το ανταλλακτικό αλλά για Ελλάδα έχουν μεταφορικά οπότε ψάχνω να δω μήπως από Ελληνικό κατάστημα το βρω και κάνω την δουλεία μου.
Την μηχανή θα την επισκευάσω εγώ και ψάχνω για του κουμπί, όχι για κάποιο πλαστικό η κάτι άλλο, το κουμπί έχει δύο θέσεις, με ελαφρύ πάτημα εστιάζει και με μεγαλύτερη πίεση βγάζει φωτογραφεία.

----------

